# Kangaroo Leather



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

How many are using K-Leather for your pouches and how do you like it ?

I went to Tandy Lather yesterday to pick up some pigskin and while I was there I looked at the kangaroo leather. It is supposed to be even stronger than the pigskin, very thin and soft. However, at the sale price of $12.00 a foot, and the smallest amount I could buy was 7 sq. ft., I passed.

Anyone here selling a smaller amount ? If so please PM me....Thanks.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Check with Hrawk.... I got a small length from him. so far it was the best lightest and strongest leather pouches I made.


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

I use roo leather on my Hammer Hunter from Jim Williams, still going strong, can't see any sign of wear at all! Real strong but light.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

fsa46 said:


> Anyone here selling a smaller amount ?


Yep.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/15659-kangaroo-leather/


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

I make die cut pouches from kangaroo. I just haven't got it on my vendor thread.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Rayshot said:


> I make die cut pouches from kangaroo. I just haven't got it on my vendor thread.


i have some of his pouchs! very well made, seems indestructible, a very good investment if you like saving money!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

I love my roo leather i got from hrawk.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

ive gotten some from Hrawk, its great stuff . i like how its soft and it seems to wrap itself around the ammo like a blanket . theres 2 choices when it comes to roo leather, the tail or the regular leather . tail is tougher but not stiff . either way, you cant go wrong .


----------



## onesaxplayer (Jul 22, 2012)

Roo leather is waaaaaaay better than cow hide.


----------



## oldbill (Aug 11, 2011)

got mine here they are sweet (i am in the UK) http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/3-x-Kangaroo-Leather-Catapult-Slingshot-Pouches-Strong-Long-Lasting-Hunting-/180890803992?pt=UK_SportingGoods_Hunting_ShootingSports_ET&hash=item2a1dee9f18#ht_872wt_1037


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Wow, I need to up my prices then. I sell enough leather to make 21 pouches for the same price . . . .


----------



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

Hrawk said:


> Wow, I need to up my prices then. I sell enough leather to make 21 pouches for the same price . . . .


Hrawk, I sent you two PMs about what wanted method of payment required , the last PM was what I wanted and requested what method of payment again and specifics, but haven't received a reply.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Sorry man, don't know what happened there. I did reply. Paypal is the only method of payment I can accept.


----------



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

Hrawk said:


> Sorry man, don't know what happened there. I did reply. Paypal is the only method of payment I can accept.


 Money and order sent.


----------



## ERdept (Jun 10, 2010)

Hrawk said:


> Wow, I need to up my prices then. I sell enough leather to make 21 pouches for the same price . . . .


Hrawk, Im ready to buy, sent pm. No reply yet. Awaiting instructions.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Sorry, been out all day drinking beer and chasing skirt.

PM sent.


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm using Roo leather from Hrawk.
So far, it's working great!

They are less than 1mm thick. No band slaps at all.


----------



## ERdept (Jun 10, 2010)

Hrawk, you got paid!


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

I don't know why it's still debatable, really. Kangaroo leather is simply the best for slingshots, except when your personal choice comes into play, for instance if you feel you need a thicker, heavier pouch to help an even release (I'm trying to think of reasons).

Kangaroo leather is epically strong, super thin and supple and... well.. what else is there?









p.s. Not devaluing anyone's personal opinions about leather, just trying to emphasise my confidence and consistent amazement at the kangaroo leather pouches and hide I buy from Hrawk. I use nothing else now.


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

i have not tried it myself but from what other people have been saying i might have to get some.


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

All Buns Glazing said:


> Kangaroo leather is epically strong, super thin and supple and... well.. what else is there?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ray pig/pig pouch.


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

JT,
I mean "what else is there" as in what else can you want from a pouch making material. Pig leather is gorgeous, and good for pouches, but it's not as strong as kangaroo leather, is it?


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Well when you laminate it like Ray does it is strong and durable.

The pig/pig combo is very soft too.


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Yep Roo leather, freaky thin but sooooo strong. I also recommend Hrawks Roo tail leather, this may be the strongest stuff on earth


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I may have to re-try "Roo" Leather if all youse guys say it's that good. To be honest ,I tried some about 5 years ago and I didn't like it at all-too soft and thin for me and it tore from the band holes. I REALLY LOVE pigskin( 3-4 ounce). Been using it for awhile. Think a call to Mr.Hrawk may be in order! BTW the stuff I tried was VERY thin so maybe not a fair test. I'll be getting some new" Hrawk Roo " for sure! Flatband


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Shoot me a PM Gary, I'll send you some to play with.


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

I use roo leather on all my catapults, it really shines when you are using a heavy band set up and don't want hand slaps.


----------

